# Bo Burnham



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

3.14 Apple Pi is awesome....

"The girls that I date have a particular taste............... the taste of my weiner."


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

id never even heard of the dude before lol, have u?


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

He was featured on youtube a long time ago and I had a few minutes to spare so gave it a listen. Funny kid that's for sure.


----------

